# Ski The East Freeride Tour 2014: Stop 4 – Jay Peak Finals



## dlague (Apr 15, 2014)

Some rainy day stoke!  Was watching this and it made me thing of some of the banter that takes place on this forum.  Have any of you ever participated in this competition?  Have any of you even considered it?






Imagine their bases after those two runs?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 16, 2014)

Nope. Not even in the same zip code as some of those riders. Those kids can rip


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Nope. Not even in the same zip code as some of those riders. Those kids can rip



Did you watch all of it?  Truthfully, I wasn't all that impressed.  Some skiers showed a fair amount of balls and the ability to do some impressive tricks, but most of their skiing was just okay.  

I'm sure all of them are way better skiers than I, but they certainly weren't pro-level by any means.


----------



## dlague (Apr 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Did you watch all of it?  Truthfully, I wasn't all that impressed.  Some skiers showed a fair amount of balls and the ability to do some impressive tricks, but most of their skiing was just okay.
> 
> I'm sure all of them are way better skiers than I, but they certainly weren't pro-level by any means.



Well some were pretty good - I even saw a 720 in there!  Others were just crazy f#$%s who were out of control and got lucky!  Then there were others who had no business being there - to your point!

I found the digger some were taking to be rather entertaining - I know that sounds sick!  Those rocks sticking out were raising havoc!

I have skied those runs but not at speed  - slower with more control and limited to straight forward smaller jumps.   There was also more snow!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Did you watch all of it?  Truthfully, I wasn't all that impressed.  Some skiers showed a fair amount of balls and the ability to do some impressive tricks, but most of their skiing was just okay.
> 
> I'm sure all of them are way better skiers than I, but they certainly weren't pro-level by any means.



I sorta felt that way, too...  I'm sure the camera flattens out the run, so it is probably much more challenging and difficult to ski than it looks.  It's likely that some of the skiers are more familiar with the terrain than others, so that is a factor, too. 

The guy who got the cliff huckstable award had a nice jump.  Good size drop into a steep, tight landing.  Nice!  The men's winner had a nice, clean run.  

It was fun to watch.  I'm not sure if there will be enough snow up there to ski it when I get there, but hopefully I can get a good look!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Nope. Not even in the same zip code as some of those riders. Those kids can rip



There were plenty of people here you'd be competitive with - any many you could beat in a ski-off...!

You just need to work on your 720 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 16, 2014)

You have to admit though....I do throw a mean 180


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2014)

corked?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 16, 2014)

I can't waste my time on easy tricks like that DHS. I'm working on a frontside no spin at the moment. That's the real deal


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I can't waste my time on easy tricks like that DHS. I'm working on a frontside no spin at the moment. That's the real deal



Ahhhh yes the super stylie straight air. It is harder than it looks. I've been trying to perfect it since I started skiing.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 17, 2014)

A lot of these guys and girls are very good skiers. I watched them practicing at Magic's STE stop this season as they tackled a frozen/crusty Black Magic into Black line under marginal cover.
Tough enough trail in good conditions but these guys were skiing it at high speeds on frozen glare ice bumps mixed with rock/dirt.

The following wknd I watched many of the same people make Liftline at Smuggs look easy.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 17, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> A lot of these guys and girls are very good skiers. I watched them practicing at Magic's STE stop this season as they tackled a frozen/crusty Black Magic into Black line under marginal cover.
> Tough enough trail in good conditions but these guys were skiing it at high speeds on frozen glare ice bumps mixed with rock/dirt.
> 
> The following wknd I watched many of the same people make Liftline at Smuggs look easy.



I think the video makes the skiing look less difficult than it actually is.   Having seen some of the footage for the Smuggs comp, and having skied liftline for myself, some of these skiers are damn good.  Dropping some of that stuff without assessing the landing - and sticking the steep landing without wrecking - takes some skill!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 17, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> A lot of these guys and girls are very good skiers. I watched them practicing at Magic's STE stop this season as they tackled a frozen/crusty Black Magic into Black line under marginal cover.
> Tough enough trail in good conditions but these guys were skiing it at high speeds on frozen glare ice bumps mixed with rock/dirt.
> 
> The following wknd I watched many of the same people make Liftline at Smuggs look easy.



Liftline is hard?


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 17, 2014)

My son has skied the Castlerock Extreme several times and also done the MRG and Magic STEFT events.  In addition to killing it on the difficult terrain he also skis with speed.  Castlerock Extreme used to have a time element and he skied the Liftline course in well under 3 minutes.


----------

